# 'Kenzie'



## dragonflies

Thinking of Kenzie as a girls name, its arabic for 'my treasure' but a bit concerned it's a bit too 'chav' or like the surname, don't like mackenzie being used for a boy's first name! but just kenzie as a 1st name I like, what do u think?


----------



## Dizzy321

I dont like it sorry.....but I say who cares if people dont like the name its your baby! xx


----------



## Lexilove

It's not my favorite, sorry but it sounds like the shortened form of Mackenzie which is kind of overused IMO.


----------



## moomin_troll

i didnt no kenzie ment my treasure, thats a lovely meaning but the name for me has been ruined by too many jeremy kyle guests using it lol

altho i say if u like the name then use it, it doesnt matter what anyone on here thinks about it really


----------



## pixydust

I'm not keen, sorry x


----------



## jensonsmummy

My cousin named her little boy Kenzie. Never heard it as a girls name tho


----------



## Cherrybinky

I like it although it does remind me of a chav name. 
X


----------



## LunaRose

The meaning is lovely but I'm not keen on the name .. 

I had a look for girls names that mean 'treasure' but couldn't find anything pretty.


----------



## sara1786

sorry im from the US- what is Chav?! I googled it and kind of reminds me of like "ganster" ... am i right?!

as for Kenzie... def a girls name for me & I like it


----------



## RubyRainbows

In the US it's definitely used as a girl's name.... 

I like it alot!


----------



## RubyRainbows

sara1786 said:


> sorry im from the US- what is Chav?! I googled it and kind of reminds me of like "ganster" ... am i right?!

When i was new to BnB i had asked the same question... i had no idea what "Chav" or "Chavvy" meant either...

From the way it was described to me, i picture the low-lifes on Jerry Springer....

Or like wanna-be thug teens with their pants sagging & their boxers showing...

That kinda look!


----------



## Britt11

yes Kenzie is quite popular in North America and is a cute name in my opinion


----------



## sarah1989

Nope, i am not keen. Sorry :hugs:


----------



## MrsKTB

It screams CHAV...which is such a shame as it has such a nice meaning!! But, it is personal choice, if you like it, go for it x


----------



## Blah11

i dont like it :( maybe its cos i have a dog called kenzo?


----------



## Hayley90

i dont like it sorry :(


----------



## dragonflies

Thanks guys, I loved it because of the arabic meaning, its not common (I think!) here in Northern Ireland, but we may move to UK mainland at some point and I really don't want a Chav name (gangster/jerry springer type is prob the closest US/Canada description!). Thankfully we have a good choice of acceptable Egyptian-english girls names, if its a boy going to be more of a nightmare, lol


----------



## Nyn

It sounds like a nick name to me! Not sure if I like it or not..


----------

